# Need new label



## Steven (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to make some labels for my wine, would anyone know a good website to go to design one?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont use any website, just a simple program that is usually right on your computer already will work. If you have a digital camera then it most likely came with software for this.


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you,


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I use Avery.com along with their labels. You can find pictures on google images, fliker, photobucket, etc


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I use Avery.com along with their labels. You can find pictures on google images, fliker, photobucket, etc




Yes, steal images from anywhere you can. If you like 'em use 'em. It's not like you're going to retail them.

Then use whatever you are comfortable with.....word processor, or image manipulation program.

I use Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

i use microsoft publisher...came with computer.
i have bought software in the past...microsoft pictureit publishing. 
if u look under the "skeeter pee labels" thread, andye has a website he works with with great results.
let us see some!


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I use Avery.com along with their labels. You can find pictures on google images, fliker, photobucket, etc





HEY....what's with the fancy corks?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Allposters.com is also a great place to grab images. The corks are Dan's midlife crisis!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> The corks are Dan's midlife crisis!



i could think of much worse things


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 16, 2010)

serif.com

Paint.net

Theres alot out there.

Are you much of a geek Steven? Have you messed with any of this "graphic manipulation" programs, photoshop etc.?

I like the avery myself for the average person.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Allposters.com is also a great place to grab images. The corks are Dan's midlife crisis!



I want to talk to Human Resources. Oh wait that's me. Wade, stop by my office in the morning.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 17, 2010)

look up GIMP


----------

